

Time to Ditch Your PC for a Hot-E? - 43P04T34
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/13/time-to-ditch-your-pc-for-a-hot-e/

======
43P04T34
BTW, here's the $99 link. >> <http://www.thinlinx.com/store#store_early>

